# Deep Tracks - Talking Heads - "Remain In Light"



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

View attachment 106570


Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Talking Heads - "Remain In Light" -

"Remain in Light" is the fourth studio album by American new wave band Talking Heads, released on October 8, 1980 through Sire Records. It was recorded at Compass Point Studios in the Bahamas and Sigma Sound Studios in Philadelphia between July and August 1980 and produced by longtime collaborator Brian Eno.

Following the release of "Fear of Music" in 1979, Talking Heads and Eno sought to dispel notions of the group as a mere vehicle for frontman and lyricist David Byrne. Drawing on the influence of Nigerian musician Fela Kuti, the group experimented with African polyrhythms, funk, and electronics, recording instrumental tracks as a series of looping grooves. 
The sessions incorporated a variety of side musicians, including guitarist Adrian Belew, singer Nona Hendryx, and trumpet player Jon Hassell.

"Remain in Light" features new wave, post-punk, worldbeat, dance-rock, and different types of funk, specifically afrofunk and avant-funk.

According to Eno, the record uniquely blends funk and punk rock or new wave music. None of the compositions include chord changes and instead rely on the use of different harmonics and notes.

In 1989, Rolling Stone named "Remain in Light" as the fourth best album of the decade.

Rolling Stone placed it at number 129 in its December 2015 issue of "The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time", higher than three other Talking Heads releases.

Note: The expanded CD reissue contained four previously unreleased unfinished outtakes which are included here. They really should have finished and released them as they're quite good actually...

Source - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remain_in_Light

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It was a sensation when it was released in 1980, and it has remained a personal favourite ever since (easily in my top 25 rock/pop albums). A unique sound for that time. My favourite track is _Listening wind_.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

"Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On)" -






"Crosseyed and Painless" -






"The Great Curve" -






"Once in a Lifetime" -











"Houses in Motion" -






"Seen and Not Seen" -






"Listening Wind" -






"The Overload" -






"Fela's Riff" -






"Unison" -






"Double Groove" -






"Right Start" -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Personal side-note: when I was finishing my PhD thesis in 1984, it was customary to have a quote at the start, depending on your own preferences usually a religious or philosophical one. I went for a snippet of lyrics from this album (by David Byrne): "Don't you miss it! Don't you miss it!" 

It was fun, and I got a good bottle of wine out of it from a bet with my friend and fellow PhD student in the same group.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listening Wind is among my favorites as well. But Crosseyed And Painless is the tune that makes me get up and dance. Love the groove and attitude. I suppose this album was the band's creative zenith, but Speaking In Tongues is a great record too!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I like Fear of Music a bit more. But RiL was where they matured and introduced Jon Hassell to me who incidentally has a new CD.

PS just saw Fema Kuti last weekend at Stern Grove. The horn section was killer.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not one of my favourite bands but some decent tracks on here. Can we have a Sabbath Deep Tracks please, Sydney NS?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i like Songs about Buildings and Food better but the production here more. Both great albums


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Merl said:


> Not one of my favourite bands but some decent tracks on here. Can we have a Sabbath Deep Tracks please, Sydney NS?


Always happy to oblige...

https://www.talkclassical.com/56097-deep-tracks-black-sabbath.html?highlight=

Enjoy!

- Syd


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

A lot of songs are very good, but my favorite is without a doubt The great curve. A one chord song, but all those layers with the voices are truly brilliant. And Adrian Belew's solos are great.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think that the Heads selected their best material when they did the Stop Making Sense film and album (live). That's why my only selection here is _Once in a Lifetime_, as, for me, there is a certain musical sameness to most of the songs on Remain in Light that makes listening to the full album problematic--but that's just me; I am moreso a song enthusiast than an album enthusiast in any case.....


----------

